# ASUS PEGATRON IPMSB-H61 motherboard issue



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

I have a branded HCL desktop PC. The PC is 6 months old. This PC has a PEGATRON IPMSB-H61 motherboard. I am trying to enable the function of auto-boot at a specific time (say for example 5.00 am) from the cmos setup utility. All my efforts have gone in vain. Do I have to reset / upgrade my bios? If so, where do I find the update.

Please help me out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If there is not an option in the BIOS to enable this feature then there isn't nuch you can do.

All BIOS updates should come form the manufacturer.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is there any reference for what you want to do in the Mobo manual?
A Bios update should only be done if the update directly addresses the problem(s) you are experiencing. A bad Bios flash can render the Mobo useless.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

The option is there in the cmos but not working. I set the date and time for auto booting my pc. Saved the cmos setup and then shutdown my pc manually. Waited for the specific time but the system didn't auto-boot.

Please help?


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Tried the same on asus p5kpl am/ps motherboard but didn't work. Am I doing something wrong.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the asus p5kpl am/ps also from an OEM PC? OEM PC's usually have the Mobo adjustments limited to user adjustment.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

In order to use this feature, most motherboards require your power supply to be able to supply at least 1A on the +5VSB line. This isn't a lot and most supplies can do this but you should confirm the specs of yours.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

gcavan said:


> In order to use this feature, most motherboards require your power supply to be able to supply at least 1A on the +5VSB line. This isn't a lot and most supplies can do this but you should confirm the specs of yours.


This is a very important point. I almost forgot about this.


----------



## coolday (Jul 6, 2005)

Tyree said:


> Is the asus p5kpl am/ps also from an OEM PC? OEM PC's usually have the Mobo adjustments limited to user adjustment.


This is an assembled pc.


----------

